# Snowtrack restauration project



## louis

Hi to all,
My name is Louis; i lived on Orleans Island close to Quebec city, Canada 

This is my first post on the forum


I bought in 2009 a 1975 Snowtrack serial number 1824; found it in Newfounland, Canada 

Since then, i started a full restauration cause big bugs were found on the machine mostly the following;

The two gaz tank were leaking
Tires: the big ones were not the same model and tubes were leaking; the small ones were not the right size and tubes leaking as well
Tracks: most tire guide not original and not the right shape
Two drive shafts: splines on sprocket side worn out
Two sprokets : inside drives splines worn out 
Engine: poor condition, low compression on cylinder 1 and 3
Electrical: fuse block , most switches and lights not working
Brakes: not working at all 
Strap for variator: worn out and hold together with bolts and nuts 
Wiper motor and mechanism not working
Paint: poor condition
Top and windows leaking

_Enclosed the orange Snowtrrack image as it was when i bought it_ 


*Now, let' talk about the full restauration I did:* 


New gaz tank custom made with a capacity of 20 gallons
Tires: big 4 new Alpine guide 16 ", 10 small new aircraft tailwheel , new bearings and seal on each wheel
110 track guide custom made to original shape and specifications
2 new custom made drive shafts installed with new bearings and seals
2 new drives splines bushing installed inside sprocket
New 2000cc engine installed
New exhaust system custom made 
Transmisison overhauled and installed with new rubber mount
New custom made 16 teeth sprockets at transmisison output and new chain installed
Variators overhauled with new strap, bearings and seals
All electrical renew: new battery box installed outside, new wiring, master switch, lights
2 new independant wiper motor and mechanism installed
Gaz heater overhauled;new gaz pump and gas tank
New paint (red, my favorite colour) and sound profing
New custom jump seat install
New brake system all over 


I could drive it a few times on the St-Laurence River shore but I might be missing snow very soon


----------



## 300 H and H

Very, very nice unit!!

Good job with it. May I ask how if you know what kind of speed the 16 tooth drivers gets you? It is something I would like to do with mine.

Also like the rear flaps. Hope it helps keep the rear windows clean, it looks like it would.

In the third pic I see a wee little face...Your son? Kids love Snow Trac's! Mine do any way, when we get some snow....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pixie

Fantastic job   

Welcome to this forum. Hope you will post more pictures of your adventures !


----------



## JimVT

i would like to find out about the drive splines you had made. this is a part we cant get anymore.
jim


----------



## Northcoast

Holy Shit!   That is absolutely fantastic!   Can't even imigine how much work that took.   Have fun!


----------



## northeastheavy

That has to be one of the nicest ones out there!!! Looks like it was new!!!


----------



## nikos

hi Louis
What I understand from the whole situation is that you knew exactly what you  needed. You made a great impression with the end result of your own work.
I was thinking to place a allouminio tank  in the rear, but ended up with a plastic,(easy ordering).
 I liked the stainless steel parts and the mirrors of course.
Give us information about how the engine work (2000 cc-performance - consumption behavior, etc).The engine is WV ?
I noticed in the console of the electric organ on the right side,  there is a power switch (with key). A naive question.
What exactly is the role of this switch?

again BRAVO louis,  
I liked the color red too
All the best Nikos.


----------



## the old trucker

Louis, can you tell me the name of the town where you bought this cat ?? I live in Newfoundland & have seen only one Snow track here in 59 years.
You have done an excellent job of restoring the cat...

The Old Trucker


----------



## utahwilson

Great Job on the restore. 


"I have never seen its equal"


----------



## DAVENET

Wow.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that is an outstanding job that rig apears to be a transition model looks like a mix between two band track and 3 band track components the sprokets look like they belong to a 3 band model as does the brakes and big wheel those are 2 band tracks on it i would like to see sonme more pics of the sprokets


----------



## louis

Hi, 
Oups! Previously posted to a wrong thread  

The speed with the 16 tooth give a very nice cruise speed in 3rd gear
3200 R.P.M. (18 to 20 M.P.H)
4200 R.P.M. (25 M.P.H.) and you still have the 4th gear 
(image gear 1 and image gear 2)

The 2 new drive shaft made in a machine shop in Quebec city cost 1,900$ CAN$ with the splines drive inside the sprocket (see image shaft) 

To build an aluminium gaz tank like the one you see on my Snowtrack requires :
A Pull Max
English wheel and many sheets metal tools
Welder with lots of experience (I am certified Aircraft welder with 30 years of experience )
(image gaz tank 1 and gas tank 2)


The switch on the right is a master switch to cut the battery


----------



## louis

Hi, 

Additional steps of my project

Picture 1:
The old hood was in a very bad shape so faster to make a new one from scrach (aluminium 2024T3 063")

Picture 2:
Inside new hood ready for final paint

Picture 3:
Engine bay before repair and paint

Picture 4:
Engine bay with new paint

Picture 5:
Cabine ready for final paint 

Picture 6:
Engine bay with noise cancelling "DYNAMAT" installed

Picture 7:
Sound proofing material installed (Jig saw closed cell .500" foam) installed over "DYNAMAT" with HD contact glue

More to come!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

I'm just curious, when you are done and have some free time, my Snow Trac needs to be freshened up a bit, it was restored about 6 or 7 years ago, could use some work again.  Stop by, I'll let you use my tools to fix it up for me . . . won't even charge you to use them.


----------



## louis

Here are picture one to 7


----------



## louis

Short video in Quebec on the St Laurence River shore 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdrJ29pneNw"]Snow trac Quebec St-Laurence River shore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 300 H and H

louis,

Do you ever use 4th gear? in the post it stated speed in 3rd but not 4th. Headers sound nices but what about heat in the cabin? 

Warm and quiet as I can is the way I have mine set up. It doesn't scare the wildlife that way....But I would like to change to a 15 or 16 tooth driver as you have done. It is mostly flat were I am running mine. Some steep hills but not many. I have never had to use 1st gear for anything. I find myself in 4th almost all of the time.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## louis

Hi Kirk,

The 16 th tooth gear is the way to go  

So, built one from the 12th tooth you already have like i did; it cost me less than 25.00 CDN$ each for material only.

We are in Quebec at the end of the winter season  Snow is not good now

The 4th gear at: 
3200 RPM (28 mph)
4200 RPM (33 mph)
4500 RPM (35+ mph)

Requires a strong engine (95HP +) in 4ht gear in bad spring snow conditions


----------



## louis

Hi guys, 

I have found an original snowshack to complete my set of snowtrack and snowschack

Now, i have the SUPER MEGA FULL WINTER TOY KIT


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok.  That is seriously a cool setup.  Love the camper!  Awesome job.


----------



## louis

Short video on my SUPER MEGA FULL TOYS 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozsq2QGkl_o&feature=channel"]Snow track Quebec Snowshack 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## louis

Second short video with my SUPER MEGA FULL TOYS with all lights on !! 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyRUgihsDeA"]Snow track Quebec snowshack 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## louis

Hi, 

Additionnal pictures of my restauration project during the paint process  

More to come...


----------



## jeands8

Nice job Louis. Time and effort well spent. Jean


----------



## louis

Hi guys,

Speaking of homemade type Snowcats, here are some pictures of my father's builts in the late fifties 

1. First articulated vehicle (1958)
2. Citroen 2 Chevaux engine tractor 1959
3. Citroen Engine tractor construction details
4. Second articlulated vehicle with Jawa Bike engine (1960)
5. Jawa with multi function trailer


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

cool historical pics my little boy would love to have that tractor


----------



## Front wheel drive

Nice job it looks bran new.Did it cost much.


----------



## louis

Hi,

Before the full restauration of the snowtrack, i've installed the big engine and tested everything; new exhaust, new intake engine cooling duct, exhaust baffles, throttle and clutch mechanisms 


Picture 1:

I had to grind out the transaxle housing for flywheel gear clearance
Installed a new starter with the correct gear
Replaced the starter bushing in the transaxle housing to fit the new starter 


Picture 2: 
As you can see, the bigger 8 dowels VW flywheels, the bigger 1 7/8 diameter 4-into-1 exhaust system
New custom cooling air intake for the big engine 

Picture 3: Custom air intake duct fit over the oil cooler


Picture 4: Exhaust system routing and some exhaust baffles 


Now, Quiz time? 

What do you see on picture 4 that you can also see on the picture (previous post) of my dad's vehicle made back in the fifties? 

More to come...


----------



## Front wheel drive

That sure looks nice .I realy like what you did with the paint colors.I have been thinking of building somthing from scratch.I have this old 51 chevy 1430 one ton truck.It has a straight frame .I was thinking about just taking the rear leaf springs off and lifting the diff up to the frame bolting solid.Then ataching 5 torqueflex axels around 2000lb each atach to frame .Use v6 4.3 GM + 350 turbo hydromatic trans.Then put a small Ford ranger truck cab +box on top,less front end and fenders. What do you think,have you or anyone ever done somthing like this.Any feedback would be great.


----------



## Front wheel drive

I forgot to say that I could build the tracks from local potash mine used belting and angel iron. Do you know if one can buy track drive sprockets that would fit the wheal hubs.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i noticed you deleated the heater box's what are you doing for heat or is it not that cold there


----------



## louis

Hi, 

It is very cold in Quebec; it can go minus 40 degrees sometimes

Two reasons to remove the heater box:

A 1 7/8 diameter 4-into-1 exhaust system is definetely the "hot setup" for VW hot rodding

If you want a low noise cabin you have to blank all holes in you firewall; if you bring hot air from the engine compartment, you always bring a lot of noise with that heat

P.S.: I was very pleased with the cabine low noise after the careful installation of sound attenuating material and every holes small or big closed 

At cruise speed: 3200 R.P.M. in 3rd gear , you can have a normal conversation 

For heating i have a freshly overhaul VW gaz heater, give heat enough even with a window open


----------



## undy

> What do you see on picture 4 that you can also see on the picture (previous post) of my dad's vehicle made back in the fifties?



??  The jack stands?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was thinking the same thing.  The jack stands look to be the same.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

louis said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is very cold in Quebec; it can go minus 40 degrees sometimes
> 
> Two reasons to remove the heater box:
> 
> A 1 7/8 diameter 4-into-1 exhaust system is definetely the "hot setup" for VW hot rodding
> 
> If you want a low noise cabin you have to blank all holes in you firewall; if you bring hot air from the engine compartment, you always bring a lot of noise with that heat
> 
> P.S.: I was very pleased with the cabine low noise after the careful installation of sound attenuating material and every holes small or big closed
> 
> At cruise speed: 3200 R.P.M. in 3rd gear , you can have a normal conversation
> 
> For heating i have a freshly overhaul VW gaz heater, give heat enough even with a window open


 i have several stewart warner heaters the only problem i have is burning 6 dollar a gallon fuel just for heat i do agree that j bok heaters and the fan add alot of noise but that is price uou pay for free heat


----------



## louis

The Quiz Winner is:  Undy


Undy, congratulations, you just won a cold beer next time you come to my place  

Those jacks stand are at least 60 years old, used every day and still in great shape; we are not talking chinese tools here


----------



## louis

Hi DDS,

You liked the homebuilt Citroen tractor of my father 

Find enclosed a colour picture


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

my 6 year old wants it for his up comming 7th birthday on the 20th i can't get one put together that fast


----------



## louis

Snowtrack and Snowshack at summer time


----------



## Laurentian

Belle job Louis !
Si jamais tu entend parlé d'un Tucker à vendre au Québec
laisse moi savoir svp.

Nice Job Louis !
If ever you hear of a Tucker for sale in Québec
let me know please.


----------



## nikos

One of the most reconstructed - restorated SNOW TRAC in the Forum.
Congratulations again  Louis.

regards nikos.


----------



## louis

Snowtrack and Snowshack at summer time (second post with a bigger picture)


----------



## louis

Snowshack and Jeep time


----------



## louis

Snowshack interior


----------



## nikos

For heating i have a freshly overhaul VW gaz heater, give heat enough even with a window open
Reply With Quote

Hi Louis
Which type of gas heater have you placed, in the ST4. It is the normal VW Type of gas heater? Or you have adapt something different.

Thanks Nikos


----------



## louis

For the Alaskan guys out there 

A SuperCub with Alaska bush wheels, the Snowshack carrier and Snowshack at summer time


----------



## louis

1st picture: Snowshack Carrier and Snowshack with HELIO COURRIER plane   

2 nd picture: Toys box

3rd picture: 50 New custom made wheels guide to be installed before winter season


----------



## dave_dj1

Louis, simply awesome! Did you build the track guides or just painting them?
Keep up the good work.


----------



## louis

Dave, 

The track guide were all custom made in house ; 17 steps to build one !

A lot of work ; so far, i have made 100 last year and  i am planning to make an 

other 100 this year to replace the incorrect and non original  ones previously

 installed


----------



## louis

First Ride _Winter 2013


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54nMnGLycRc"]Snow track Quebec snowshack 3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SnowTrac Hunter

Helio Courier planes are awesome. Amazed how well they perform. Rode in one last summer.


----------



## DAVENET

Joseph R Williams said:


> Helio Courier planes are awesome. Amazed how well they perform. Rode in one last summer.


 
  I was just going to reply the same thing with that and the Super Cub.  Able to land & T/O either on a postage stamp.

Louis, just amazing work.  My A & P friends have some of those same skills, but their shops are no where near as clean and organized as yours!   It drives me crazy trying to help them.  They know exactly where every last thing is in a pile of stuff, but if I can't see it, it may as well not be there!

One thing missing in your toy box though . . . where's your ice bike? 

David


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Joseph R Williams said:


> Helio Courier planes are awesome. Amazed how well they perform. Rode in one last summer.


 
the helio isan awsomeplane yet it does have limitations  most notably that gear reduction motor with short overhaul intervals also the origional planes did not have the power to overcome the drag from slattts and flaps to do a go aound on  a missed approach  this info comes from an old helio pilot abit more hp would have made it a real preformer. ramomne eventuaaly retired the helios for 206's as they made more money.


----------



## DAVENET

Don, 

How many Pilatus Porters do you see up there?  Or would the opperating costs just kill the feasability of having them up there compaired to a Caravan?

David


----------



## DAVENET

And why are you already up at 4:30?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i have seen a few they are reserved for some of the larger air taxies. the turbin beaver seems to be a better bang for the buck as the porter is kind of like a skyvan a nich plane it will make money in some ways but out of nome they eat up too much revinue stuffing the tanks full of fuel. and why am i ur the old lady is on a benge and i don't want to be around the house my fuse is getting too short.i will try to crash for a couple of hours here at the shop. i keep reminding her that some of us can hold and keep a job. back to planes the real money maker in freight here is a casa 212 even the twin otters cant make as much money as the casa can.


----------



## louis

talking of aircraft ; here is a new type half snow mobile ( BT "BOMBARDIER TRUCK " one of fourteen made)the other half a pratt & withney 2200 HP radial engine very short take off !! we do not know for the landing yet


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Big Al needs one for his krusty  maybe then he could out run the other snow cats


----------



## louis

SEAT UPDATE (JUMP SEAT )


----------



## louis

HEATER UPDATE

PHOTO# 1 NEW PROHEAT MODEL A2 HEATER

PHOTO# 2 OLD VW UNIT AND NEW PROHEAT HEATER

PHOTO# 3 ELECTRONIC CONTROL DISPLAY ( FAR RIGHT)


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that new heater is a nifty little unit i don't know why you would need it as the heater boxes put out some awsome heat. but if gas didn't cost so much it would be nice to have one to keep the cabin warn when the machine is turned off.


----------



## 300 H and H

dds,

He has a header on his engine, I think. So this is the only cabin heat...

When parked on Lake Winnabago, I have used this heater on low setting for a cozey cabin at 0 deg. On high I bet it may work for you. 16oz.Propane tanks lasts nearly 5 hours on low setting. Add an optional hose kit and hook it to a larger tank out side your rig's cabin.

http://www.mrheater.com/product.aspx?catid=41&id=24

Regards, Kirk


----------



## louis

Short video : Snowtrack and snowshack downhill 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWfVGTIx3mc"]snow track down hill 4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Front wheel drive

Looks like fun.


----------



## louis

SNOW TRACK IN SNOW BANK[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-R4Z2zXgQI"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-R4Z2zXgQI[/ame]


----------



## Oilcanman

Looks like you had a great weekend out there. Great to see you are getting snow.

Oilcanman


----------



## JimVT

speaking of heaters last week I had a few sparks  blowing out of my heater . What i did was cover my intake with a plastic bag  to keep water out while sitting and transporting. I didn't remove it and  it heated up faster than my oil temp guage reading. Then when i removed it the air  blew smoke and sparks  inside.
One passinger  asked "is that normal".  I have the old stale air heater  in my snow trac. no damage it run all night good but 3 of us bailed out really fast. I must have climbed over two large packs and snowshoes in record time.


----------



## louis

SNOWTRACK AT SPEED 1[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYcuW669k5A"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYcuW669k5A[/ame]


----------



## louis

SNOWTRACK AT SPEED 2[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dqlo9btCr6I"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dqlo9btCr6I[/ame]


----------



## louis

*SNOWTRAC & SNOWSHACK ARCTIC EXPEDITION*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEcG_V2fbQY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEcG_V2fbQY[/ame]


----------



## DAVENET

That rig is awesome.  Just amazing work.


----------



## Northcoast

Thanks for posting the videos !  Looks like WAY too much fun!


----------



## louis

*Re: QUEBEC EXPEDITION*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53ACeKpm7Ms"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53ACeKpm7Ms[/ame]


----------



## Northcoast

EXCELLENT!


----------



## louis

SNOWTRACK with GM Ecotec 2.4 engine

Just finished the installation of an Ecotec 2.4 engine in my snowtrack

Ecotec Engine is a perfect choice for Snowtrack! 

No modifications to the engine: exhaust manifold on the correct side

Cabine water heater is so much fun, cabine a lot less noisy, 175 HP


----------



## DAVENET

Very nice! Hopefully you kept lots of notes because I'm sure you are getting ready to be bombarded by the Snow-Trac crowd.

 Also, hope you have more snow up your way than down here.


----------



## louis

snowtrac with GM ecotec 2.4 engine


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nuNucXn32g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nuNucXn32g[/ame]


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

you wouldn't catch me sticking a computer in mine other wise it is some outstanding workmanship. what did you do for a cooling system kind of looks like you have a heat exchanger along the side of the track.


----------



## akimp

Very Nice Work


----------



## Sno-Surfer

That looks like a great install. Real clean. I'd like to see some video of it in the snow!


----------



## louis

On this video, see the radiator capsule in the back and the tubing which carry the prestone are used also as a heat exchanger 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBOYPyqfTYw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBOYPyqfTYw[/ame]


----------



## louis

Picture of the heat exchanger 

Those black tubings carry the prestone from the engine to the radiator and diffuse by the splash of the snow  at least 35% of the heat


----------



## louis

CHEVROLET ECOTEC 2.4 ENGINE READY TO INSTAL 

COMPLETE ECOTEC ENGINE             306 lbs
VW ENGINE COMPLETE                   294 lbs


----------



## louis

RADIATOR CAPSULE

I USE A RADIATOR ( GRIFFING ) # 1-25271-X CLASSIC COOL 31" X 16"
   2  12" ELECTRIC SLIM FAN 



..


----------



## Micrometer

Great achivement Louis !  Your toy is just amazing... I can see that your passion dates back...I went through all your previous post and saw the evolution. Keep on the good work !
Belle réalisation Louis, ca c'est du Snow-Trac à son meilleur ! C'est ca l'amélioration continue.


----------



## louis

custom made front engine mount


----------



## louis

custom made front engine mount


----------



## louis

for the computer you must use GM E 67 
you can make your wiring harness or buy one already built from different suppliers


----------



## louis

the BOSH starter can not crank the ECOTEC engine
with the ecotec engine you have no choice to install a high torque starter
The high torque starter #acc-c10-5767 from WWW.CIP1.COM fit better , because the mouting flange is adjustable

.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I do want to see it moving and maybe a ride along on the inside


----------



## louis

snowtrac GM ECOTEC 2.4 engine
INSANE POWER
..[ame="http:://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nN-KMVKOlQ"]http:://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nN-KMVKOlQ[/ame]


----------



## Northcoast

That looks like WAY too much fun!!  Thanks for the build pics .


----------



## jask

*très bien!!*

That looks great Louis congratulations. I have a few questions for you- did you retain the OBD2 when you made your engine harness? is the exhaust header homebuilt or a commercial product? is there a reason you chose the AFI adapter kit over the Kennedy product? have you measured the temp drop in the cooling system return line? do you have any pics of your cabin heater/ defrost system?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Damn that is a nice cat.  How fast was it going?  Looks to be cruising along rather quick


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that thing is revving so high it sounds like it's going to explode. It does however look to be getting with the program. next question is when is he going to set up a krusty with one of those engines.


----------



## louis

ECOTEC 2.4  SOME ANSWERS
.  JASK
..-i keep the OBD2 for hight speed "GMLAN" communication with the ECM
                                          ( engine control module )
..-the exhaust header from soloperfornance.com used on SOLTICE/SKY sport car
..-i find bad comments over KENNEDY product in the internet

   DON
..in the video i was revving at 4500 RPM
    the ECOTEC is safe to 6500 RPM !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Holy smokes that thing goes fast!! I'd be afraid of mine falling apart at those speeds! This is good to see one going so fast when everything is dialed in. Very inspiring work you're doing.


----------



## louis

CAB HEATER
 from " princessauto.com " auxilary heater # 4240028
 24700 BTU 17" X 8"   
VERY HOT !!!


----------



## Track Addict

How fast does a stock one go compared to this one?


----------



## akimp

I took the max speed with a GPS on mine and it does 13 mph. It was converted to a vw 8v liquid cooled motor and the RPMS maybe less. Holy cow this one would be able to pass me in second gear. I love speed good job.


----------



## jask

... they dont throw roostertails like that 
I think this youtube video around the 3 min. mark is a good example. factory literature lists 14-18 MPH top speeds.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWWAfKvJ8Bc

kind of disapointing after watching Louis' "fly by".

I have to think those axle tubes are going to need upgrading!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

you have to remember Louis also has custom speed sprockets. mine can achieve 22 mph at 5 k at 4500 I can do 20 and at 4 k I can cruise at 18 mph. the big difference in louises engine his max rpm is 6 k and the longer stroke of his inline 4 will generate more torque.


----------



## Cidertom

At what point in KW/HP will the VW transmission / variator give up?  Is there any research on that?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

dune buggy and race guys put 300 hp plus into the little bug trannys . again with the snow trac one has to be aware that it's going to hook up a lot better than a dune buggy.  I would say 150 hp is on the high side of idiot proof  Lyndon recommends 100 hp in a snow trac application, which is the target I try to use.


----------



## louis

HI GUYS 
I AM STILL DOING SOME FINE TUNING ON THE SNOWTRAC ECOTEC CONVERSION
CONCERNING THE TOP SPEED;
IN THE VIDEO I WAS REVVING AT 4500 RPM IN 3th GEAR
AND DONT FORGET I STILL HAVE THE 4th GEAR !!!!!!!!!!
THE GM ECOTEC ENGINE IS SAFE UP TO 6500 RPM AND THE ECM (COMPUTER) RPM CUT OFF IS SET AT 7000 RPM
IN 4th GEAR AT 6500 RPM I WILL REACH A PEAK OF 48 TO 50 MPH  

I WILL KEEP YOU UP TO DATE

LOUIS


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Wow, that is just amazing. I'm sure the engine and transmission can handle it but I do wonder about the variator, track, axles and sprockets?  I'm sure at these speeds alignment and track tension play a much bigger role. 
That thing is beautiful. The paint looks amazing, the whole thing is amazing. 
I'm really looking forward to watching how this all goes. 
I come from more of a vw background and generally like to keep things stock, but the snow trac really lends itself to experimentation with the engines etc.  

How about the suspension, just stock?

On mine I had to get longer front springs made for the front large wheels so I would have more clearance between the large front wheel and the drive sprockets. Mine is a two band model with the large front wheel. 
It worked and it also gives it a little front end "lift". Maybe just an inch or so. I don't see any downsides to it and it made me think about suspension. Not really needed on a stock unit but something like this might benefit with a bit more travel. 

Even if my engine could go that fast I imagine the rest of my snow trac would explode over 20mph! 
When does balancing the track come into play? (Can you even do that?)

Keep up the great work, that thing is awesome.


----------



## jask

I was thinking the axle tubes were in trouble with a 30MPH machine!! I tried to do a load calculation on the belts but the tables I found only cover up to 8 Meters per second... 50 MPH would put them up around 22 Meters per second, or 73 feet per second..  try to imagine those tracks spinning all those grousers at 3 times a second!!! that is some serious kinetic energy.


----------



## DAVENET

jask said:


> I was thinking the axle tubes were in trouble with a 30MPH machine!! I tried to do a load calculation on the belts but the tables I found only cover up to 8 Meters per second... 50 MPH would put them up around 22 Meters per second, or 73 feet per second.. try to imagine those tracks spinning all those grousers at 3 times a second!!! that is some serious kinetic energy.



Exactly!  One little thing snaps at that speed and there's going to be some real damage done real quick!


----------



## louis

SNOWTRAC ECOTEC 2.4 LOW SPEED
.
.[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xY89AsOsr4"]snowtrac ecotec 4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## louis

GM ECOTEC 2.4 ENGINE SWAP

Ive been getting a few people asking me for more info on the ecotec engine swap. So I wrote this little faq sheet up for everyone 

t's time to move on from that tired air-cooled VW motor! No longer are the days of expensive and complicated fuel injection motor systems! OEM reliable fuel injection systems are in REACH. Did you know that GM built over 4 million 2.4L LE5 Ecotec's from 2006 to 2009? That's right - over 4 MILLION.

The LE5 is a larger 2.4 L—2,384 cc (145.5 cu in)—version of the Ecotec. Both the 88 mm (3.5 in) bore and 98 mm (3.9 in) stroke are larger, and Variable Valve Timing [VVT] on the intake and exhaust improve low-end torque. Compression is 10.4:1. Power is 164-177 hp (123-132 kW) and torque is 159-170 lb•ft (215-230 N•m). The engine uses a reinforced "Gen II" block. The LE5 is a true 175 HP out-of-the-box solution. 
* The 2.4L LE5 offers more displacement
* The 2.4L LE5 supports VVT
* The 2.4L LE5 supports Electronic Throttle Body
* The 2.4L LE5 uses the 'reinforced' GM GEN II block [the same block as the LSJ/LNF]
* The early production [2006-2007] 2.4L LE5's are BOOST READY w/ forged pistons, rods, & crankshafts
* The 2.4L LE5 has targeted oil jets to cool pistons
* The 2.4L LE5 has a higher flowing intake manifold [than the L61]
* The 2.4L LE5 uses 58X crankshaft position sensing
* The 2.4L LE5 uses digital crankshaft & camshaft position sensors
* The 2.4L LE5 uses an individual coil on plug ignition system
* The 2.4L LE5 uses the vastly superior 32-bit E67 ECM

The engine. The one in my snowtrac I found out of a 2008 SATURN AURA with only 12,000 miles with the wiring harness and ECM for $600 

The wiring harness and ECM you have a few options. "Turnkey" $1100, These come with fan relays and have a few wires all labeled to where to plug in and fire up the engine. Also they have there own tune which gives you around 170 hp.

  I used the stock harness and ECM from the 2008 SATURN AURA. I custom made the harness with fan relays ,fuel pump relay, ignition relays , and also flashed the ECM ( to remove the anti theft ) so it would work in my snowtrac. I also set my fan temp to 206 deg. and the rev limiter to 7000 rpm. It cost me $495 for the HP TUNER program to unlocks the ECM and convert the ECM to stand-alone configuration . Now I have the 175 hp since Im running a custom tune. But its really make that difference.

The adapter plate I bought from ALPHAFAB industries. I got the adapter plate to fit the vw transmission and it comes with the flywheel and I also order the stage 2 clutch and pressure plate from CIP1.COM . The pressure plate is very strong. 
The exhaust ; I use a header manifold for SOLTICE / SKY  from SOLO-PERFORMANCE with WALKER 51025 exhaust flexible and fabed up the rest from there.  
I bought a walbro GSL-392 “255 lpg” EFI fuel pump with a WIX 33737  in-line fuel filter and regulator used for " 1999 corvette " which worked great . So now i have a return less fuel system.

My front engine mounts I made with 2 MG B transmission mount  right off the original mounting place , Thats the only engine mount I use and it works great with no problems.

The cooling system i use a GRIFFIN radiator #1-25271-X CLASSIC COOL ,  2 electric slim fan BXCC - 00002 and 4 gallons MIX/PRESTONE

The hight torque starter # ACC-C10-5767 from CIP1.COM

A new 110 AMP. ALTERNATOR need a sorter belts NAPA # 050345

   MORE TO FOLLOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowtracUSA

You do Nice work.........


----------



## louis

WHY I CHOSE CHEVY ECOTEC 2.4 ENGINE FOR MY SNOWTRAC:
-GM parts availability
- New high performance up to date engine design ( double overhead camshaft, 16 valves cylinder head, variable valve timing, direct injection to boost fuel efficiency ,forged steel connecting rods, oil spray cooling)
- Very low engine noise (no VW air cooling fan)
- Lots of cabin heat 
- 110 AMP. High power alternator
- Very high quality GM electrical connector on wiring harness
- Electronic throttle pedal 
- Disponibility of different suppliers for Standalone ECM ( computer )
- Easy cool weather start
- Very light all aluminium design  (almost the same weight of a VW engine)
- No modifications to engine ( excellent fit in Snowtrack )
- Very light modifications to Snowtrack body; only mod. on hood   
- Good fuel consumption ( way better than high power VW )
- High reving engine , safe up to 6500 RPM ( good for snow track )
- The exhaust is on the right side for use in the Snowtrack
- Highly popular choice for engine swap by the VW buggy community
- Excellent feedback in different forums by Ecotec engine buggy owners; ex: “if you try a Ecotec engine, you will never come back to a VW engine”  
- So much power and torque ; it is unbelievable ; an excellent choice for Snowtrack use   
I am still in performance testing program and I am  amazed with the horsepower and the torque availability of the Ecotec engine!

MORE TO FOLLOW !!!!!!!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I don't want to belittle the excellent craftsmanship that went in to your conversion, but you will never sell me on electronics and bells and whistles like the ecccotech. when I'm in the back country I like simplicity I do regular oil changes and maintenance and little red always gets me home if things happen I can fix it with basic tools in the back country.  where I live that is important to me if I lived in a more urban part of the world what you have done might make more since. I have  a strong back ground in the electronic engines. and in the petrol engines it has worked out nice but in the diesel world it hasn't proved real reliable yet. there are a lot of class action suits over down time on the new electronic diesels.


----------



## SnowtracUSA

Don, I thought that the 2.4 ecotech engine was gas ? what are you trying to say about Diesels ? thanks


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

what I'm, saying the technology for the gas motors have got pretty reliable. remember gm was experimenting with efi all the way back to the late 60's before ,they fielded the first tbi 400 systems in the mid 80's.  diesel efi first hit the market in the 90's with ddac ,the series 60 and electronic 2 strokes ddac was pretty reliable. with the introduction of low emission high pressure diesel injection systems, seeing injection pressures as high as 35k to 45k and multiple injection sequences I'm finding these systems not as reliable in the long term, even though you are able to squeeze a lot of hp out of them.


----------



## SnowtracUSA

So you are saying that in theory a 1.9 VW turbo Diesel with MECHANICAL INJECTION IN A SNOWTRAC WOULD BE MORE DESIREABLE than a 2.4 ecotech with all the fuel injection and mafs system ?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

nope, I would how ever prefer a 1.9 tdi with a ve pump conversion, but in compairing the air cooled to the ecco tech there are some things to consider. with minimal tools you can make field repairs to the aircooled engine ,and with about any non computer engine you can just about diagnose and in most cases repair it in the field usually with what you have. the reliability factor on modern gas engines is pretty darned good they even have limp home modes . with out the software or the expensive electronic tools you could be dead in the water trying to fix something a long way from home or as we are in the bush a repair facility. usually it isn't  a problem I have in the past needed a oscilloscope to troubleshoot sensors on these modern engines, just another example of in my mind an expensive un necessary piece of equipment. one has to make a choice, do a little extra preventative maintenance or pay the price when necessary to tool up, or pay some one who has the tools to do the repair if it becomes necessary
 in most cases folks don't get regular tune ups and maintenance there for the newer engine makes more since to them . looking at louis's project I believe he has skills and the equipment to deal with any thing he may run in to. I do to also I just prefer a simpler way of life after a day of dealing with electronic vehicles. I also believe for the do it yourselfer that most of us are the simplicity of the aircooled engine is the preferred way to go even though the performance of the eccotech machine is damnd impressive.


----------



## Two Track Mind

Ditto!! I am a heavy equipment mechanic and the newer computer controlled stuff can be very fidgety over small problems.Most self diagnostic systems don't steer you in the right direction if they work at all. Very nice all systems up and running ,not dependable in the brush.That's why I like vintage motorsports and sailing ,simple and dependable. My .02.


----------



## JimVT

I was told carry a laptop in my pistenbully to plug in and reset/adjust stuff. it has a 1.9 vw diesel tdi
 it doesn't do much good for me  if you don't know how to use it.


----------



## louis

SNOWTRAC ECOTEC with snow drag

At the beginning of the video in 3 th gear 900 RPM down the slope

The second part of the video still in 3th gear , 1800 RPM up the slope and power/torque to spare

Last year with the VW engine in the same condition, I had to be in 2th gear to go up the slope  



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qu7XtSNBmrc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qu7XtSNBmrc[/ame]


----------



## louis

SNOWTRAC ECOTEC night operation

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enfPhoy7L24"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enfPhoy7L24[/ame]


----------



## louis

SNOWTRAC ECOTEC with snow drag

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV7ImOXzHZc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV7ImOXzHZc[/ame]


----------



## louis

8 mm MOVIE OF MY FATHER CUSTOM 1958 SNOW MACHINE
MY FATHER BUILT THIS SNOW MACHINE WITH A 2 CYLINDER " MERCURY "
ENGINE ,HARLEY DAVIDSON MOTORCYCLE TRANSMISSION AND RENTED IT
TO BELL CANADA FOR SERVICING 
( ONE OF THE CHILDREN IS ME LONG TIME EGO !!!!!!!!!!!!)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl6vgE_nTjg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl6vgE_nTjg[/ame]


----------



## DAVENET

That is a kick ass film to have!  Very, very awesome.  Nice coats also!


----------



## loggah

Louis, Thats some real nice film,of a well built snowmobile, Maybe the old Bolens Husky guys got a look at it. The Mercury engine in it is the same that Disston used on their 2 man chainsaws. Don


----------



## louis

Your 100 % right LOGGAH
The Mercury engine is from a Disston 2 man chainsaws my father keep the
centrifugal clutch , replaced the saw drive sproket with a regular chain sproket
and enter the harley transmission .
The MERCURY engine was perfect for that snow machine ;2 cylinder fan cooling ,
any position diaphram carburator , light weight


----------



## loggah

Louis,I have one of the earlier military Mercury Disston 2 man saws in my collection in O.D. green paint,along with a Titan blue streak. Heres a picture,i know where there is one like yours just havent made a deal on it. Thanks. Don


----------



## louis

LOGGAH your so right saying " Maybe the old Bolens Husky guys got a look at it "
The story go like that ;when my father rented his " MERCURY " SNOW MACHINE
to BELL CANADA , at some occasion the snow machine stay in BELL CANADA warehause .
When my father came back to warehouse a week later ;a guy said to him
" yesterday 2 person take pictures and make drawing of your machine "
and in 1961/1962 a company in QUEBEC begin production of the HUS SKI  !!!!
  COINCIDENCE ;in the prototype picture a complete CHAIN SAW ENGINE ????


----------



## loggah

Louis,WOW!!! I thought the machine you father made and the Bolens husky really had a lot i common.To bad your father didn't patent it before the bolens guys got to it. I see they decided to use an IEL pioneer chainsaw engine in theirs,instead of a Mercury. some snowmobile history right here.Don


----------



## Nikson

Definitely cool stuff... Love that engine upgrade, no doubt it was worth every effort!


----------



## louis

Today, I had the opportunity to take a ride in a "brand new" snowplane 

A full-scale recreation of a Fudge 1925 done by my friend Michel Beland 

Fantastic machine, great ride; wood construction and mechanical parts first quality workmanship! 

Too much fun for an airplane guy  !!!!!!!!!![ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsF_XaoX2tA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsF_XaoX2tA[/ame]


----------



## loggah

Awesome machine, I have been reading "AS THE SNOW FLIES" and just read about them a bit ago.


----------



## louis

snow plane FUDGE 1925

photo ; MICHEL BELAND near SNOWMOBILE BOMBARDIER and myself


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXdBC9ZKV40"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXdBC9ZKV40[/ame]


----------



## louis

BACK TO VINTAGE SNOW MACHINE

PICTURES, 8mm MOVIES AND 16 mm MOVIES OF MY FATHER CUSTOM SNOW MACHINE BUILT BETWEEN 1946 AND 1958 WITH DIFFERENT MOTOR
MORE TO FOLLOW  !!!!!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-SKkadykoE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-SKkadykoE[/ame]


----------



## louis

VINTAGE SNOW MACHINE

1959 TRACTOR CITROEN SPECIFICATIONS:

Citroen 2CV engine 425 CC giving 25 BHP at 7000 RPM
The Gearbox was a 4 Speed manual transmission 
The inboard drum brakes were fixed to the gearbox and the hand brakes mechanism cables were used with 2 levers for the steering
The wheels and tires are from a wheelbarrow
The tracks and components were handmade
The track guides were made of maple wood block
The frame is made from "electrical thin-wall metallic tubing" (EMT)
The drive sproket are made from 2 steel water tank top welded together with pieces of angle iron for the teeth 
The rear green metal boxes  are ammunitions boxes
The hood for the engine is handmade; the top radius was formed with a welding tank has a form
The tractor citroen life lasted up to 1980's; during this period, 2 engines overhauls and 3 sets of tracks were required 
The design and size of the tractor citroen was the Kubota small machinery of today; so my father's mechanical vision was 20 years ahead of his time
All the Vintage snow machines were handmade with basic hand tools, no powered tools (lathe, millings) were available because too much expensive   


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOXnt-8QJeE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOXnt-8QJeE[/ame]


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

wished I had the time to do something like that for my boy he has always wanted his own little tractor. I remember as a kid my uncle Clarence made a little farm tractor for the kids to ride around on out of an old Maytag washing machine engine


----------



## dave_dj1

louis said:


> BACK TO VINTAGE SNOW MACHINE
> 
> PICTURES, 8mm MOVIES AND 16 mm MOVIES OF MY FATHER CUSTOM SNOW MACHINE BUILT BETWEEN 1946 AND 1958 WITH DIFFERENT MOTOR
> MORE TO FOLLOW  !!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-SKkadykoE



Are you saying that your father built all of these machines? That's pretty awesome! Do you have any of them left? 
Keep the pics and movies coming.
thanks,
dave


----------



## louis

Hi Dave
yes all those custom snow machines were made by my father
unfortunately , none of those machines still exist  

However i still have the last 2 machines made by my father after 1970
One with 2 tracks and hydrostatic drive
The other one has 6 tracks and 2 engines !!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I  preparing some videos to show you those machines


----------



## louis

EMOND 6 X 6 THE ULTIMATE OVERSNOW VEHICLE

It is the result of 25 years of intensive research, many prototypes development and fabrication of snow machines 

Some specs:`

Total empty weight : 1600 lbs
Total load weight    : 1600 lbs
Total vehicle weight: 3200 lbs
Pressure on snow: 3 ounces by square inches

One 26 H.P. , 2 cylinders motor (snow mobile type) on each wagon
One exclusive articulation with airbags and hydraulics mechanism permitting a positive pitch control

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg1U7tUhnvM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg1U7tUhnvM[/ame]


----------



## jask

Very cool! at 4:30 it looks like the center track stops, i am assuming it is not driven? how was the power split to the left and right sides?
Your Dad sounds like a fun guy!


----------



## DAVENET

That is seriously beyond cool.  With all of the stuff he constructed, you should be the CEO of some giant over snow transportation manufacturing corporation!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the 6x6 would be the cats ass for deep snow,  but like tub sleds I see limitations where it drifts hard or you have to deal with pack ice. your Dad was quite the inventor


----------



## louis

SNOWMOBILE JAMBOREE AT CLUB HOSANNA

Snowtrac ecotec in deep snow

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq-ELhqvi8M"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq-ELhqvi8M[/ame]


----------



## louis

SNOWMOBILE JAMBOREE AT CLUB HASANNA

Snowtrac ecotec

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWo_0Z-tBT0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWo_0Z-tBT0[/ame]


----------



## louis

SNOWMOBILE JAMBOREE AT CLUB HOSANNA

Snowtrac ecotec inside cabine

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtUP6lX-zd4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtUP6lX-zd4[/ame]


----------



## Helmsman38

Ok thats the fastes kick ass cat video I have seen yet.  Thanks for sharing…   



louis said:


> SNOWMOBILE JAMBOREE AT CLUB HOSANNA
> 
> Snowtrac ecotec in deep snow
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq-ELhqvi8M


----------



## louis

SOME PICTURES OF CLUB HOSANNA SNOWMOBILE JAMBOREE

MORE TO COME !!!


----------



## Northcoast

OMG !  That is some event! Must be some sort of record for the amount of snow cats in one place. Great pics.


----------



## louis

MICHEL BELAND HAVING TOO MUCH FUN WITH HIS FUDGE SNOWPLANE 1925


----------



## Track Addict

Beautiful Rigs!


----------



## vintagebike

What is the little ,blue modern vehicle with traks in one of the shots behind the Snow Trac and the red rig?  I have a spare set of Mattrack M3s looking for a project.


----------



## louis

VINTAGEBIKE 

It is a SMART with a kit  ( track and skis )
I try to find some more info !!!!!


----------



## louis

Snowplane FUDGE 1925 at Club HOSANNA snowmobile jamboree

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=704Svuc1Mt8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=704Svuc1Mt8[/ame]


----------



## louis

Report of performance at the Hosanna Jamboree

Cold temperature  - 30 celcius
Excellent Snow condition, average snow accumulation of 3 feet 
Trails were well groomed but a bit too narrow for the snowtrac
First day Friday: 160 km 
Second day Saturday: 220 km
Third day Sunday: 60 km 
Average consumption for the 3 days trip in cold weather  : 17 miles per gallon
In comparaison, a snowmobile C18 on the same Friday trip of 160 km cost him $65 to refill its tank; 
To refill my snowtrac tank, it cost me only $25
All Bombardier snowmobile owners were surprised with the low consumption of the Ecotec Snowtrac  
At the Hosanna Jamboree, all snowmobiles were Bombardier:
B12 narrow-gauge mostly with original Chrysler T 120 engine 
C18/R18 wider gauge with V8 engine “those snowmobiles can go easily 60 to 70 M.P.H. “
Out of the 28 Bombardier snowmobiles at the Jamboree, I would say that 50% now ride on custom made slides (see  BANDIT picture bellow )
(they removed the 3 front wheels and install a set of custom slides keeping only the 4 th wheels)
At one place (Lac Canard) in up hill situation all the Bombardier snowmobiles with slides go up easily;
Some of the B12 on wheels need to be winched by the big Bombardier C18; (the slides are definitively superior of the wheels set up)
When the Snowtrac took the challenge, the Ecotec engine make all the differences and successfully climb the hill
*Definitively not the type of expedition for a Snowtrac equipped with a VW engine 
The cruise speed in the trail was around 30 mph; to follow the other vehicles, the Snowtrac in 4th gear must rev between 3500-4000 RPM 
In the trail, in 4th gear, I went very low speed in turn at 1500 RPM and accelerated to 5000/60000  RPM in straight parts of the trail ; I went back to 1500 RPM at the bottom of a hill to 6500 RPM when I reached the top
I would  say I was very surprised with the performance of the Ecotec in those situations
The 175 HP  and the torque of Ecotec 2.4 engine are a perfect match with the final gear ratio  (16 tooth gear I made)
The heat exchanger and the radiator set up are just fine; the 2 cooling fans did run only  a few time
The cabin heater is a good improvement; believe me! 
The 12 volt  130 AMP alternator was a good improvement specially for night running (lots of lights)    
At the Jamboree, the Ecotec snowtrack was the attraction: no Bombardier snowmobile owners had ever seen one; lots of questions and pictures taken !
To conclude, a snowtrac with an  Ecotec 2.4  is the way to go; it is very quiet and vibration free; it performs very well in my custom installation


----------



## Northcoast

Thanks for the great report on your trip. What awesome machines.  Would love to get a chance to ride in one some day!


----------



## DAVENET

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9CLX4F58EM

 It would be cool to see more of that Smart.  Pretty neat idea / conversion.


----------



## louis

Old 01-13-2015, 12:28 AM
jask  
Bronze Member
Default Re: Snowtrack restauration project
... they dont throw roostertails like that 
I think this youtube video around the 3 min. mark is a good example. factory literature lists 14-18 MPH top speeds.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWWAfKvJ8Bc
kind of disapointing after watching Louis' "fly by".
I have to think those axle tubes are going to need upgrading!

FOR JASK

After the big 3 days run at club HOSANNA i check everything ;
Axle tubes ,transmission , chains , chains sprokets ,pulleys, transmission and  front engine mount .
No oil leaks , no cracks , all components were fine 
The program ecotec did work over my expectation !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
" FLY BY " 4 th GEAR 6200 RPM

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JalT8H7nf2c"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JalT8H7nf2c[/ame]


----------



## nikos

After the big 3 days run at club HOSANNA i check everything ;
Axle tubes ,transmission , chains , chains sprokets ,pulleys, transmission and  front engine mount .
No oil leaks , no cracks , all components were fine 
The program ecotec did work over my expectation !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
" FLY BY " 4 th GEAR 6200 RPM

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JalT8H7nf2c"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JalT8H7nf2c[/ame][/QUOTE]

Crazy....Crazy Horse

Louis ..
Your father would be *very proud* with your ST4 and of course we are very interesting about your progress with the ecotec program.

I am Thinking.....
If we had the opportunity to see the movement of the tracks on the snow (In Slow motion with a camera) when the snow trac is running - flying, with that speed.......................

nikos


----------



## louis

I NIKO 
I found a video that show you the moving trac in action!
 ( sorry i do not have a slow motion video )

 Listen carefully the POWER SOUND of the ECOTEC engine at 6800 RPM 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyFXxz5cI_g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyFXxz5cI_g[/ame]


----------



## dave_dj1

Thank you Lois, that is simply awesome! It must be a good feeling knowing that your dad made all those cool toys. 
Take care,
dave


----------



## louis

SNOWTRAC ECOTEC  ST-LAURENCE RIVER SHORE ICE EXPEDITION !!


.[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=as6O7yo_gV4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=as6O7yo_gV4[/ame]


----------



## louis

HAPPY NEW YEAR 
 To all members
Yesterday we broke an all time temperature records of 66 F degrees 
Waiting for snow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## louis

2016 
SNOWTRAC ECOTEC WITCH SNOW DRAG 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJ2hHtAWcaA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJ2hHtAWcaA[/ame]


----------



## louis

WINTER FUN 2016 

[ame="www.youtube.com/watch?v=53kv4fm5UhU"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=53kv4fm5UhU[/ame]


----------



## louis

First picture:
Snowtrac  and snowshack on the shore of the Saint-Laurent river

Second picture: 
Snowtrac and snowshack by night (very cold outside but comfortable inside for the night )

Third picture:
Low tide (the air strip is gone and it is the end of the snowtrac fun)

Fourth and fifth picture:
High tide (In french, we say "C'EST FINI, C'EST FINI !!"

The snowtrac Ecotec performs so well; it is amazing! i have so much power available at any RPM range; during the air strip preparation I was at third gear all the time, changing the speed from 900 RPM to 6500 RPM   
Working hard with the snow drag to prepare the air strip for the landing of the airplanes (the outside  temperature was minus 9 F, the oil and water temp of the Ecotec were in the green range all the time)

I am very pleased with the snowtrac Ecotec program; I recommend it to have fun or to work with the snowtrac  

And to finish, it  has a very good gazoline economy compare to the VW engine!


----------



## Micrometer

Salut Louis !
Toute q'une Machine.
C'est très impressionnant de voir tes réalisations.
I hope to have time one day to improve my Snow Trac.
So far it does the job to bring me to my back country retreat...
Keep on the good work,
Micrometerstar (Leonard)


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Salut Louis. Tu as une très belles machine. C'est beau de voir. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DAVENET

Interesting that the vid can't be viewed in the US due to copyright.

 "This video contains content from SME, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds"


----------



## louis

VIDEO WITHOUT MUSIC
HOPE IT CAN BE VIEWED IN THE US

PLEASE TELL ME IF IT WORKS IN US

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzeZi8v_HpA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzeZi8v_HpA[/ame]


----------



## mbsieg

Works for me


----------



## PJL

Worked for me in Washington State.  Love that Ecotec motor, no need for music. It makes it's own.  I read the whole thread on your conversion.  Beautiful work.


----------



## DAVENET

That freed it up!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

its amazing how rough the landings are on skies compared to wheels  I miss flying around with my dad when I was young.


----------



## louis

I received several private messages concerning the Ecotec conversion.

For the benefit of the Snow Track community, i will answer on my thread

Concerning the snow master of "NWERRING", being rebuilt with a Ecotec 2.4 from a 2011 chevy Malibu. 

Question 1: Solo-Performance header?

In my Ecotec installation I used a header expecting to gain 10 HP
During my test program, the Ecotec 2.4 gave me so much horse power so i realized the header is not an absolute must; a regular cast iron manifold from a Pontiac Solstice/Saturn Sky can do the job at a better cost ( see picture )

Question 2: Engine injected or Natural Aspirated? 

The Ecotec 2.4 LE5 engine is a OEM reliable fuel injection system

Question 3: Where did you mount the cooling radiator?

I have installed a RADIATOR CAPSULE in the back of the snowtrack (left side)  to have a better weight distribution (radiator, fan and prestone 40 pound )

Question 4: "You said you have a set of 15 tooth gear sprockets"

Personnally, i would try the 15 tooth gear setup at the beginning and if you have to make special gear i would go higher up to 17 tooth

For the benefit of all members willing to install an Ecotec engine, i will be happy to answer any questions on my Forums forums thread (Snowtrack restauration project ); so the information will be centralized at the same location 
Please post a picture of your SnowMaster with the Ecotec

What are you planning to do for your stand alone computer (GM E67) ?


----------



## louis

NEW QUESTION ON VW ENGINE

(JimVT]I  just put a 1200 vw in my snow trac and was looking at your air horn from your earlier install. 

THIS PICTURE WILL HELP YOU !!


----------



## JimVT

thanks, for posting  that
jim


----------



## nwerring

Thank´s for the answers Louis.

I could not find an engine in Scandinavia, so I got one on eBay in the US. It´s on a ship towards Norway now  I also managed to get an exhaust header from a Saturn Sky. I plan to get GM E67 and harness from Alpha Fab Industries. It cost half an arm, but all the wires scare me a little, so better to get a complete kit.

Also, I will try with my 15 tooth gear sprocket. 

Now I have to find a solution for the electronic throttle pedal.

I´ll post photos when I get started.




louis said:


> I received several private messages concerning the Ecotec conversion.
> 
> For the benefit of the Snow Track community, i will answer on my thread
> 
> Concerning the snow master of "NWERRING", being rebuilt with a Ecotec 2.4 from a 2011 chevy Malibu.
> 
> Question 1: Solo-Performance header?
> 
> In my Ecotec installation I used a header expecting to gain 10 HP
> During my test program, the Ecotec 2.4 gave me so much horse power so i realized the header is not an absolute must; a regular cast iron manifold from a Pontiac Solstice/Saturn Sky can do the job at a better cost ( see picture )
> 
> Question 2: Engine injected or Natural Aspirated?
> 
> The Ecotec 2.4 LE5 engine is a OEM reliable fuel injection system
> 
> Question 3: Where did you mount the cooling radiator?
> 
> I have installed a RADIATOR CAPSULE in the back of the snowtrack (left side)  to have a better weight distribution (radiator, fan and prestone 40 pound )
> 
> Question 4: "You said you have a set of 15 tooth gear sprockets"
> 
> Personnally, i would try the 15 tooth gear setup at the beginning and if you have to make special gear i would go higher up to 17 tooth
> 
> For the benefit of all members willing to install an Ecotec engine, i will be happy to answer any questions on my Forums forums thread (Snowtrack restauration project ); so the information will be centralized at the same location
> Please post a picture of your SnowMaster with the Ecotec
> 
> What are you planning to do for your stand alone computer (GM E67) ?


----------



## redsqwrl

NW erring, 
(sprocket)
If you desire a different tooth count for your sprocket, I can make you any number you would want. It take some some time, but they are perfect matches when done.
Mike


----------



## nwerring

I tried to send you a private message Mike, but your box was full...

Hi Mike,
I might have to take you up on the offer to make custom sprockets. The SnowTrac I use now have a healthy 1600cc single port engine and 15 tooth sprockets. Works fine, but I hardly ever use 1st. gear.
With the Ecotec engine, I think maybe 17 tooth like Louis mentioned, would work fine.

Could you make a set with 17 tooth that fit the metric (?) SnowTrac chainlink? 

Regards,
Niels



redsqwrl said:


> NW erring,
> (sprocket)
> If you desire a different tooth count for your sprocket, I can make you any number you would want. It take some some time, but they are perfect matches when done.
> Mike


----------



## louis

NWERRING ; FOR THE GEAR  built one from the 12th tooth you already have like i did; it cost me less than 25.00 CDN$ each for material only.

FOR 17th tooth gear in the TRACMASTER be careful witch clearance between
the chain and the lower cross member ( square tubing ) see picture
The fromt drive gear in the TRACMASTER  is bigger!!!!!!!!!

After 2 winter fun
the SNOWTRAC with my gear set up; no interference witch the cross member


----------



## nwerring

I am changeing the front gear drive from a Master to the smaller SnowTrac style. I'll check the x-member to see if there might be a clearance issue with a 17 tooth "small" gear. Thank's for the tip though.
Here is a photo of the Master before any work started..
I am building new tracks with the standard SnowTrac grousers. Have a full hi-cab instead of the pick-up version.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that sucks to see a master all butchered up like that I think they look cool with tall groomer cabs lots of room for cowboy hats. do you still have the hydraulic package  lookslike some of it is still on they fender


----------



## louis

Niels    Excellent idea replacing the front gear drive from the Snow Master to the smaller SnowTrac style !!!!

For the electronic throttle pedal i used a GM #258 30024
MONTE CARLO 2006 /2007     GRAND PRIX 2004 / 2008

On my installation i shorten the levers 2"  ( see the picture )

For the custom sprockets i can give you the complete procedure if you want ??

LOUIS  

..


----------



## jask

Snowtrac Nome said:


> that sucks to see a master all butchered up like that I think they look cool with tall groomer cabs lots of room for cowboy hats. do you still have the hydraulic package  lookslike some of it is still on they fender


That is not butchered Don, that is a factory cab- like the ones used in the Sapporo winter Olympics. I also think those tall cabs are great! looking forward to following this build

Nwering, if you have a chance could you post some pictures of the back of the cab and how it joins on to the machine? I have always wondered how hard it would be to remove the "top" on one of these half cabs, I assume the back wall is one piece all the way to the floor on each side of the door?


----------



## nwerring

That's correct. This was a factory option, actually also for the standard SnowTrac. Both high and low roof versions, and sometimes with a triangular toolbox on each rear bench. One thing that make them not so smart.. is that there is a tendency for the tracks to throw up snow that settles behind the entrance door. This makes the door allmost impossible to open from the innside ? Looks darn silly when you are trapped innside.
All the panels are bolt on. Many small panels.. I'll post photos later.

One other thing. I dont want to hijack Louis' restoration thred, even though it will also cover the Ecotec upgrade. Should I make a new seperate thred? 




jask said:


> That is not butchered Don, that is a factory cab- like the ones used in the Sapporo winter Olympics. I also think those tall cabs are great! looking forward to following this build
> 
> Nwering, if you have a chance could you post some pictures of the back of the cab and how it joins on to the machine? I have always wondered how hard it would be to remove the "top" on one of these half cabs, I assume the back wall is one piece all the way to the floor on each side of the door?


----------



## JimVT

what is your model number?


----------



## nwerring

JimVT said:


> what is your model number?



Serial number 2103. Stamped as a ST4, but is a ST4b.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

jask said:


> That is not butchered Don, that is a factory cab- like the ones used in the Sapporo winter Olympics. I also think those tall cabs are great! looking forward to following this build
> 
> Nwering, if you have a chance could you post some pictures of the back of the cab and how it joins on to the machine? I have always wondered how hard it would be to remove the "top" on one of these half cabs, I assume the back wall is one piece all the way to the floor on each side of the door?


 I wasn't referring to the cab I was talking about the cut down tracks.  I never thought about the cab door getting stuck with snow, there is one here I tried to acquire some time back my plans were to add a roof hatch so I could load the bed to the and still get in and out


----------



## louis

Niels

For the benefit of the Snow Track community, it would be highly useful to have all the Ecotec posts at the same place  !!!!  What do you think ???

I will post in more details the ECOTEC conversion program

A - Engine / B- Transmission / C - Fuel system / D - Exhaust system
  E - Cooling system / F - Computer system 


A - ENGINE  " GM ECOTEC 2.4 LE 5 "  

First picture:
You see the intake and exhaust cam  position transmeter (with the green tape)
With the electrical connector in place, the clearance with the strap was not perfect

Second picture:
Red brackets i have made to hold the cam position transmeter in new 180 degrees position

Third picture:
You see the new position of the cam transmeter with the custom brackets

Fourth picture:
View of the clearance between the connector and the strap (intake side); you can also see the thermostat housing (the overflow port has been welded closed) NOTE: you must install a new ground wire ( braided ) in the original mounting bolt hole

Fifth picture:
View of the clearance between the connector and the strap (exhaust side)

Sixth picture:
Custom adaptor for oil information: oil temperature (gage), mechanical oil pressure ( gauge ) , low oil pressure light ( VW type ) and computer oil temperature

Seventh picture: 
Opening in bottom pan for engine oil drain plug
NOTE: the Ecotec engine in the Snowtrack is not in the same position as of the GM front wheel drive car;  it is almost vertical now ; you must re-mark the deep stick to make sure you have the right quantity of oil in the engine  

to be continued ..............

Louis


----------



## louis

ENGINE " GM ECOTEC 2.4 LE 5 "

A- Water temp sender ( gauge )
B- Thermostat housing overflow port has been welded closed
C- New ground wire ( braided ) 
D- New position of the cam position transmeter
E- Cam position transmeter custom brackets
F - Custom adaptor for oil information

        ENGINE READY TO INSTALL 

  to be continued ..............

 Louis


----------



## nwerring

Great photos and descriptions Louis! They will make my work so much easier.
I will continue to post my conversion work on your thread, to keep the Ecotec info together.


----------



## louis

ENGINE " GM ECOTEC 2.4 LE 5 "

In the picture of my last post, #190, i forgot to specify there is a clearance issue with the two bottom bolts fixing the adaptor plate to the Ecotec engine; i replaced the two sockets head cap screws by two 90* countersunk flat head screws!

In this picture, ECOTEC engine intake side

A- Vacuum port for brake booster : permanently shut off 

B- Vacuum port : permanently shut off

C- Cooling system port : i have installed a valve to remove air bubble from . .   the cooling system 

D- Crank case vent port : must be open all the time

.
to be continued ..............

Louis


----------



## louis

B - Transmission

The transmission must be in fresh rebuilt condition (to cope with 185 HP)

I've installed all new german quality rubber transmission mounts

I've grinded the bell housing for the bigger 1600 CC 130 teeth 12 volts flywheel (like the ECOTEC engine flywheel)

I've installed a new high torque starter IMI-101 # ACC-C10-5767; " the BOSH starter can not crank the ECOTEC engine

The clutch release mechanism and the clutch cross shaft must be in excellent condition because it has to handle the heavy duty clutch pressure plate!!!

I've also  installed a new clutch release bearing

Note: You must install a heavy duty 2100 lb KENNEDY STAGE II clutch pressure plate to handle the torque of the ECOTEC engine

Louis


----------



## louis

C - Fuel system

Many ECOTEC dune buggy on different forums use this fuel system and it works fine in my ECOTEC snowtrac

A- Fuel filter "to protect the fuel pump"

B- High pressure in line fuel pump ( WALBRO GSL-392 )

C- Fuel connectors ( DORMAN # 800-120 , # 800-121 )

D- Fuel filter regulator ( WIX  #33737 ) used Chevolet Corvet from 1999-2004

E- Fuel connector ( DORMAN # 800-155 )

F- Fuel gauge : EFI fuel pressure gauge  ( FUELAB #71501)
                      Fuel gauge adapter (MR.GASKET # 2975)

Note (1): Use only high pressure fuel rubber hose
Note (2): Return line must be at the bottom of the fuel tank  

.
Louis


----------



## nwerring

My Ecotec engine arrived by ship from the US today
Hopefully I can get it ready by next winter...


----------



## louis

NICE ENGINE !!!

Alternator missing ;
Used AC DELCO Part # 13944

Shorter strap for alternator ; GATES # K050345   5PK880

QUESTION ;
A - Are you full time on the ECOTEC projet !!!
b - Tell me something about your experiences ( mechanical / technical ) in custom project   ????


LOUIS


----------



## louis

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrJVDoAW4og"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrJVDoAW4og[/ame]NOT A SNOWTRAC (WINTER TOY ) A SUMMER TOY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
1953 NASH HEALEY PININ FARINA ROADSTER  " 1 OF 150 "


----------



## 3512b

Very nice!


----------



## nwerring

Now THAT is cool


----------



## louis

SOME TOOLS I USED TO KEEP MY TOYS IN TOP CONDITION !!!!!!


[ame="www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc4dx9T3viQ"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc4dx9T3viQ[/ame]


----------



## Oilcanman

What a top notch shop I do not even know how to use some of your tools. Great shop thanks for letting us see it.


----------



## PJL

Amazing shop Louie, thanks for inviting us in.


----------



## louis

Now, winter is coming; sorry for the delay

Let's get back to the Ecotec conversion program description

A - Engine, B - transmission and C - fuel system have been described 

See page 10 , post 194 for the last one ( fuel system )

D - Exhaust system 

For the Ecotec exhaust, I've connected in the bigger exhaust (1 3/4 in. tube) that i previously made  for the high power VW engine and i used a straight flow muffler (see picture)   

NOTE: For the exhaust, 1 3/4 in. is OK but 2 in. is even better


----------



## louis

E - Cooling system

The cooling system is the most IMPORTANT in the ECOTEC conversion; the three parameters that  impact the cooling are:
       Air Flow   --   Thermodynamic   --   Weight and balance 

Air flow: 
In a vehicle running at 55 M.P.H. , the radiator must be in front to get the benefits  of the air flow; in the SNOWTRAC , the travel speed is generally very slow; there is no air flow to impact the cooling system. So the radiator position can be in the back of the vehicle

Thermodynamic: 
The thermodynamic is directly impacted by the air flow; a bigger radiator must be used with a slow vehicle like a  SNOWTRAC  that do not have the benefit of free air flow

Weight and balance: 
The weight and balance in an oversnow vehicle is very important; too much weight in the front (nose heavy) will limit the performance in deep powder snow.  The weight of the radiator , electric fan and the PRESTONE weigh around forty pound; forty pound  upfront of the Snowtrac will directly  impact the critical balance (performance) of the  SNOWTRAC

In the SNOWTRAC ECOTEC Conversion there is no adequate place in the engine compartment with the front engine mount  to install the radiator , so a rear position was selected  
The use of heat exchanger ; the black tubings that carry the “ Prestone “ from the engine to the radiator and diffuse by the splash of the snow at least 35% of the heat are an important part in the complex cooling system            ( see VIDEO  page 5  post 81 )
To install and protect the radiator and electric fans I have made an aluminium capsule

   NOTE

 The capacity for the ECM ( engine computer ) to monitor the temp in the radiator and control the fans are not good with a radiator installation at great distance from the engine ;  so I installed a HAYDEN 3654 “ in radiator electronic thermostat “ to control the electric fans at the selected temperature 
You can see all the picture at page 5 

HEAT EXCHANGER TUBE PICTURE ; PAGE 5  POST # 82
RADIATOR CAPSULE PICTURE ;           "      POST # 84
FRONT ENGINE MOUNT PICTURE ;       "      POST # 86

You can see a video during the fabrication of a radiator capsule for an other snowmobile project  ( the process is the same for the SNOWTRAC application)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3K72C_NJw_o"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3K72C_NJw_o[/ame]


----------



## nwerring

Hi Louis, The more I see of your project, the more impressed I get. My own Ecotec conversion is coming along slowly. Before starting the conversion though, I want the rest of the Snow Trac to be 100% ok. I´m in the process of changing all the bushings, bearings, tires, renovating transmission etc etc. Hopefully I´ll get there in the end 

What tyres are you using for the big wheels? I have some Alpine-Guide tires, but they look a little to wide... I also have some Bombardier (?) slick tires. they look very good, but I would like to try the Alpine-Guide tires if they fit inside the track guides..

Alpine-Guide on the right in the photo..


----------



## louis

Hi nwerring ,

I will use this occasion to give you and all members of Forums Forums, my best wishes for 2017  

You will see on the picture I've used four Alpine guide tires for my big wheels.

In my opinion, they do the job very well !!

Here are some comments for the installation of the Alpine guide:

1) If you are planing to do business with a tire company and they say they have a $ 10 000  computer assist machine , please do yourself a favor and run away as fast as you can ! A new technology tire machine will surely damage the tire, the tube or the rim and they will say the $ 10 000 machine is OK and your tire and rim set up are wrong.

2) The only way to have a successful installation is to use a vintage manual machine

3) During the installation, you should use powder between the tube and the tire. Between the tire and the rim, you should use soap. 

4) The temperature in the shop must be at least 25 degrees Celcius  and your assistant must apply heat with a heat gun on the tire 
The three most important things are:   HEAT, HEAT, HEAT
If the tire reaches the right temperature it will go easily!
Hope you will have a success with the installation !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOUIS


----------



## JimVT

louis, are you able to get the steel wheels?


----------



## Cidertom

louis said:


> Hi nwerring ,
> 4) The temperature in the shop must be at least 25 degrees Celcius ...
> LOUIS



When I went to mount the big tires I bought from MNOutdoors, I was having a heck of a time.  I called the Harley shop where I bought the tubes for advice. The tire guy asked: Do you have a coat on?  When I replied "yes", he told me my shop was too cold to mount those tires.  After getting the shop to temperature they went on easily using the cheap manual tire changer I bought.


I too, would like to find a 6 lug big wheel.  I need a spare.


----------



## DAVENET

louis said:


> 4) The temperature in the shop must be at least 25 degrees Celcius and your assistant must apply heat with a heat gun on the tire
> The three most important things are: HEAT, HEAT, HEAT
> If the tire reaches the right temperature it will go easily!
> Hope you will have a success with the installation !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOUIS



Just like mounting dirt bike ice tires or Trelliborgs. A wasted effort unless you let them heat by the woodstove for the night then immediately shoe them onto the rim!


----------



## Oilcanman

Learned something new here. now if I remember that....


----------



## Cidertom

Oilcanman said:


> Learned something new here. now if I remember that....



Like most of us, once you've fought with it for an hour, the inner bell will go off with "I think I remember reading about this" ...

That is the nice thing about the forum, collective learning.

CT


----------



## louis

Well my SNOWTRAC 2017 winter season is over ; a big windy storm broke all the ice on the ST LAURENT river shore ( my play ground , aircraft landing strip and video shooting place )

A small video in deep snow in land

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gRrOkbGu0M"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gRrOkbGu0M[/ame]


----------



## PJL

Amazing Louie.  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## snow

louis said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Speaking of homemade type Snowcats, here are some pictures of my father's builts in the late fifties
> 
> 1. First articulated vehicle (1958)
> 2. Citroen 2 Chevaux engine tractor 1959
> 3. Citroen Engine tractor construction details
> 4. Second articlulated vehicle with Jawa Bike engine (1960)
> 5. Jawa with multi function trailer




Louis, que de souvenirs! Ces photos de 2 chevaux sont super. Je suis un francais d'origine installe aux US depuis 30 ans. Grand bravo pour la restauration. Un travail de grand artiste!!!


----------



## louis

NOT A SNOWTRAC (WINTER TOY ) A SUMMER TOY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!![[ame="www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mz3sSHxFG0&t=1s"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mz3sSHxFG0&t=1s[/ame]


----------



## louis

PICTURE OF  WINTER AND SUMMER TOYS

AMPHICAR ENGINE BAY


----------



## louis

QUIZ TIME :

Can you identify this toy?

Same guy but fifty years haved passed ....  between those 2 pictures!!!

And finally the new proud owner : Antoine,  the son of my friend


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Looks like a vw dune buggy that was left out in the heat too long. 
Really cool looking toy and even cooler that you've kept it and now passed it along to the next generation.


----------



## louis

PICTURE # 1 hivert 26 dec.2015 
PICTURE # 2 hivert 30 dec.2017
PICTURES  3 & 4 early winter SNOWTRAC season !!!!!!!:


----------



## louis

NEW TOYS


----------



## Snowy Rivers

Very very nice.

Love the videos


----------



## louis

NEWTOYS 2


----------



## Pontoon Princess

everyone should that the time to go completely through this tread, the posts are amazing and the info priceless and excellent. 

truly appreciate you and your father and all the machines you two have built 

thank you


----------



## louis

WAITING FOR THE SNOW !!

JUST FINISH A PROTOTYPE LIGHTWEIGHT MINI SNOMOBILE ;
 ENGINE :GM ECOTEC 2.5
TOTAL WEIGHT READY TO GO 1887 LBS.


----------



## louis

MINI SNOWMOBILE [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKWiRNU86lI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKWiRNU86lI[/ame]


----------



## mlang2005

Ok where’s the build thread on the new “mini snowmobile “


----------



## DAVENET

The whole project is amazing, but those tanks look good enough to put on a shelf in the living room. Art. Truly impressed with your tank fab skills.


----------



## louis

THANK YOU FOR THE KIND WORDS  DAVENET
IN THE BACK ;  PICTURE #8 YOU SEE ONE TANK ( 18 GALLONS ) AND ONE RADIATOR CAPSULES 
PICTURES # 1,2,3  RADIATOR CAPSULE 
PICTURES # 4,5,6,7 GAZ TANK
46 MAN HOURS TO DESIGN AND CUSTOM BUILD THE RADIATOR CAPSULE
52 MAN HRS FOR THE GAZ TANK ; DESIGN , BUILD , HARDWARES FABRICATION , WELD AND TEST


----------



## louis

PROTOTYPE MINI SNOMOBILE
ENGINE BAY ; GM ECOTEC 2.4[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULmSGiVTpwI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULmSGiVTpwI[/ame]


----------



## PJL

Workmanship is stunning.


----------



## louis

PROTOTYPE MINI SNOWMOBILE
INSIDE ; 1960 AUSTIN HEALEY SEATS
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv_0ETETMRI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv_0ETETMRI[/ame]


----------



## louis

PROTOTYPE MINI SNOWMOBILE
FIRST DAY RIDE ; NOT ENOUGH SNOW !!!!!!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ4XIKmdfrU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ4XIKmdfrU[/ame]

ADAPTIVE VARIABLE FRONT SUSPENSION (AVS)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnWAtzzAQsU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnWAtzzAQsU[/ame]


----------



## louis

PROTOTYPE MINI SNOWMOBILE
TEST DAY 2 ; NOT ENOUGH SNOW !!!!!!!!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve7bEnSGzLY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve7bEnSGzLY[/ame]


----------



## cabinboy

sir your craftsmanship is second to none !! very nice work.


----------



## louis

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERY ONE

MINI SNOW PROTOTYPE  + SNOWTRAC 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quRDHqYxALc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quRDHqYxALc[/ame]


----------



## PJL

Bonne année Louis.


----------



## Armbrust

Louis,
I see this post is over 10 years old but you sure did a nice job. I just started the restoration of a 1975 Snow Trac like yours. Mine is not so bad in condition. Can you tell me where you bought the smaller wheels and what size they are? Also, how were your roller chain sprockets? did you replace? 
Thanks,
Paul in NC, USA


----------



## louis

PROTOTYPE MINI SNOWMOBILE
TEST DAY ;  C.V.T. TRANSMISSION CALIBRATION



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uprFMyQhqQw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uprFMyQhqQw[/ame]


----------



## Nikson

Very cool project! +5 for the Wrangler Grill!!!


----------



## louis

THANKS Nikson

Here are some pictures showing the process to install a Jeep grill :

Be aware  that the plastic Jeep grill alone has no structural integrity; it must be installed at a precise angle on a solid support; also the lights are not part of the grill but should be part of the support  

The process of installing a Jeep grill is easier done than said !!!

You have to take in consideration: building the support, installing the lights with their ajustments, respecting the proper angle of the Jeep grill and so on 

It took me fifteen days before the painting process


----------



## louis

I AM VERY PLEASE WITH THE PERFORMANCE OF THE MINI SNOW
THE C.V.T. ( TRANSMISSION ) SET UP IS NOW PROPERLY ADJUSTED TO
THE WEIGHT AND POWER RATIO OF THE MINISNOW


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XcfrUHaUGE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XcfrUHaUGE[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIRdnIqdjpY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIRdnIqdjpY[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEnsARGCBV0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEnsARGCBV0[/ame]


----------



## louis

HIVER 2019/ 2020
FIRST DAY


----------

